# snowboard boot fitting question/remedy



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Buy Snowboard Specific Insoles - Shredsoles

They sell blanks, insoles, wedges, jbars, and heel wedges. I'd honestly recommend trying a different boot though but hopefully one of those works out for you.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

limeoasis said:


> As we all know, the boots we bought and tried on in the store, won't fit the same way after it's broken in. Currently, I have a size 9 boot and as it's been broken in, it's slightly loose in terms of sizing. With socks on, there is a maybe 1/4 of gap if i push my feet towards the front of the boots. It's not noticeable if i super tighten my boot, but on that route, it cuts the circulation off my pinky toes after a while. I've contemplated getting a size 8.5 when i purchased this boot, but due to the uniqueness of foot sizes, size 8.5 was way too tight. I have a narrow ankle, and very wide toes. So are there any heel filler i can slip in the liner, or soles for this purpose so i get a better fit? Any help is greatly appreciated, cheers!


Hi Lime,

Buy the thickest pair of Snowboard specific socks you can find. The thickest pair I have found are Thorlo Snowboard socks.
If that doesn't work and you still have fit issues, try Smartwool Extra Thick Hiking socks. My boots packed out and until I can break in my new pair of boots, the Smart Wool socks allow me to use my old boots as backup.

On another note, next time you shop for boots use sock liners.

Hope this helps - Nito


----------

